# Heart-Wrenching Decision.



## Gsd_mad (Jan 1, 2008)

After alot of talking, and decision making, we are going to re-home Razor. As said in a previous thread of mine, wherever it is, we are moving from our mortgaged home, into private rented, we are still awaiting our property here to sell, before we can move, we have seen a couple of properties, with good schooling for the kids, but neither except pets  There's been a lot of deliberation between us regards this decision, and believe me, its not one we've taken lightly. Also with everything going off at the moment (stress, money worries etc etc) Razor isn't getting the full commitment he so needs! If we'd have known our situation when we brought Razor, then he wouldn't be here with us now, but unfortunately we're not mind readers. I have contacted two police forces, regards taking him on, as I know he will get life long enjoyment from doing this kind of work. We have decided 'not' to advertise him for sale or anything, as don't want him to end up in the wrong hands or place. Anyway thought I'd update all. Please no CC as this is hard enough as it is...
If anyone really does think they can offer him a lifelong home, with all the commitments he needs, then do feel free to PM me. (Be prepared for alot of questions, just want the right home for him, where he will remain permanantly)
Thanks.
Here is a picture of our much loved rogue.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Good luck hope you find the right home for him..


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

What a shame for Razor. May I suggest you contact a GSD rescue?

Aras
Mrs C Browne, Bedfordshire. Tel: 01234 743797
ARAS Dog Rescue

German Shepherd Rescue
Jayne Shenstone, Auchterarder, Perth
Tel: 01764 664894 Fax: 01764 664909 Email: [email protected]

German Shepherd Dog Welfare Fund
Mrs D Lidlow - Secretary, Grays, Essex. Tel: 01375 840251
Mrs J Harrison, SW Essex. Tel: 01375 405589

G.S.D. 2000 Rescue and Re-home
Gill James, Bedminster, Bristol
Tel: 01242 680052 Email: [email protected]

Lancashire German Shepherd Rescue
Ted Kewley, Preston, Lancs. Tel: 07754 156189 or 01772 633860
[email protected]

Maggie's Pet Rescue
Pitsea, Essex. Tel: 01268 559811. Email: [email protected]

Northern German Shepherd Dog Welfare
Mr & Mrs C J & I Bull, Stamford Bridge, York. Tel: 01759 371531

Second Chances German Shepherd Rescue
Carol Tritschler, Secretary,
Caris, Shore Road, Cove, By Helensburgh, G84 0NP
Tel: 01436 842042 or 01368 864550
Email: [email protected] Second-chances for German Shepherds

Vigil - German Shepherd Dog Rescue
Mrs Garnham, Surrey & SW London. Tel: 020 8546 4943
Email: [email protected]
Mrs J Parker, Guildford, Surrey. Tel: 01483 503205
Mrs S Gibbons, Haywards Heath, West Sussex. Tel: 01444 453302
Mr R Schmidt, Teddington, Middx Tel: 0208 940 4253
Email: [email protected]
Ms K Shields, Buckley, Surrey, Tel: 07739 707727
Email:[email protected]


----------



## Gsd_mad (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks JSR for that. I'm hoping I won't have to put him into rescue, but will bare it in mind.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Hes stunning, I hope you can find a wonderful home for him. You can read that this is very very hard for you.xx


----------



## Gsd_mad (Jan 1, 2008)

Daynna said:


> Hes stunning, I hope you can find a wonderful home for him. You can read that this is very very hard for you.xx


Thank you. This is a 'very' hard decision, and we want what is best for Razor, we will do all we can to find the right home for him. 
Its certainly pulling at our heart strings already :


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Gsd_mad said:


> Thanks JSR for that. I'm hoping I won't have to put him into rescue, but will bare it in mind.


Why would you not want him to go via rescue? You don't have to send him to kennels, you keep him while they arrange home checks etc. It's the best way to rehome a dog at least if for some reason the new home doesn't work out you have rescue back up. Or are you wanting to sell him?


----------



## Gsd_mad (Jan 1, 2008)

JSR said:


> Why would you not want him to go via rescue? You don't have to send him to kennels, you keep him while they arrange home checks etc. It's the best way to rehome a dog at least if for some reason the new home doesn't work out you have rescue back up. Or are you wanting to sell him?


For starters, no I am not wanting to sell him, its not about making money for us, the home is priority!
As for the rescue's, I din't actually realise we keep him here with us to begin with, its not something I have ever looked into before!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

So sorry I have no more advice to offer than that already given, I do however wish you well and hope you can find a fabulous forever home for him. x


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Gsd_mad said:


> For starters, no I am not wanting to sell him, its not about making money for us, the home is priority!
> As for the rescue's, I din't actually realise we keep him here with us to begin with, its not something I have ever looked into before!


I think there is no need for the attitude when people are only trying to help you. Hope you find a good *forever* home for the poor dog.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Okay everyone just calm down.

I can understand the situation Gsd_mad finds themselves in, gifting dogs to rescue isn't for everyone (I wouldn't do it if I ever found myself in this kind of situation) as I would exhaust other avenues first in the hope that some kind of contact could be maintained to enable me to have regular updates and photo's of my dog. Relinquishing a dog to rescue don't give you this.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Nicci said:


> Okay everyone just calm down.
> 
> I can understand the situation Gsd_mad finds themselves in, gifting dogs to rescue isn't for everyone (I wouldn't do it if I ever found myself in this kind of situation) as I would exhaust other avenues first in the hope that some kind of contact could be maintained to enable me to have regular updates and photo's of my dog. Relinquishing a dog to rescue don't give you this.


i agree with this post 100% its hard enough for his owners to let go so therefore they have to do what they feel happiest doing. have you tried advertising in pets at home? its just alot of caring people go in there and maybe say you would prefer him to be homed local to you so you could prehaps visit him?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

JSR said:


> Wow so you'd rather hand your dog over to a complete stranger from freeads or PAH than go via a reputable rescue with years of experience of rehoming your breed of dog?
> 
> Well it's saying something when I'm actually shocked by peoples attitudes to owning dogs.
> 
> I'm just glad my dogs have a home for life, come what may and if I pop my clogs at least I'll know experienced rehomer's will make the decision about their new homes.


Now I didn't say that now did I? Nor did anyone else.

I said I would explore every other possible avenue in the hope to maintain contact with my dog, is that such a bad thing?

Once they go through the doors of a rescue centre, all contact and hope of it is lost. I find your sarcasm insensitive and non productive.


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

I wish you all the luck in finding a lovely forever home for your dog xxx


----------



## Gsd_mad (Jan 1, 2008)

Nicci said:


> Now I didn't say that now did I? Nor did anyone else.
> 
> I said I would explore every other possible avenue in the hope to maintain contact with my dog, is that such a bad thing?
> 
> Once they go through the doors of a rescue centre, all contact and hope of it is lost. I find your sarcasm insensitive and non productive.


I agree with you here. When we first got Razor, we never expected to be in this situation, and believe me JSR, Razor came here with a view of us giving him a home for life, BUT unfortunately situations sometimes arise where there's nothing else we can do! We have explored all avenues, and this is a 'very' upsetting thing for us to have to do, I thought people on here were meant to give advice and support, but all you seem to be doing JSR is causing more upset and conflict!



Missymoo said:


> I wish you all the luck in finding a lovely forever home for your dog xxx


Thank you MissyMoo. 
I have been contacted by a Prison Service this afternoon, and they are coming to have a look at him on Friday morning, and I can keep in contact if he passes his assessment to see how he's getting on


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Gsd keeping my fingers crossed for you for friday.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Gsd_mad said:


> I have been contacted by a Prison Service this afternoon, and they are coming to have a look at him on Friday morning, and I can keep in contact if he passes his assessment to see how he's getting on


Wishing you all the very best of luck


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I am so sad to hear this


----------



## Gsd_mad (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you all. I'm dreading it, but for his sake I hope he passes. Will let you all know how he gets on, thank you all for the advice etc, really do appreciate it. Its not one of the easiest decisions we've had to make.


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

Good luck Razor! He is gorgeous, i hope you find the right life for him


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

hi all the best for Friday, Good Luck Razor.


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm in private rented accomodation, and i'm allowed dogs. It wasn't advertised as a dog friendly property, however it's a renters market, if places have been sitting empty for a while they'll jump at the chance to get people in. People who find rented property with dogs tend to stay in it for longer. Plus if your dog has been to puppy class, has a good track history of not destroying things, there really is no reason why they shouldn't take him. Most places have a non refundable pet deposit of £250ish too which covers a good old deep cleanse on your exit. I really think you should try explore this avenue more before letting him go.


----------



## Gsd_mad (Jan 1, 2008)

r_neupert said:


> I'm in private rented accomodation, and i'm allowed dogs. It wasn't advertised as a dog friendly property, however it's a renters market, if places have been sitting empty for a while they'll jump at the chance to get people in. People who find rented property with dogs tend to stay in it for longer. Plus if your dog has been to puppy class, has a good track history of not destroying things, there really is no reason why they shouldn't take him. Most places have a non refundable pet deposit of £250ish too which covers a good old deep cleanse on your exit. I really think you should try explore this avenue more before letting him go.


This avenue has been explored fully. I have contacted six rents, that are ideal for us, 4 through agents, 2 private, and non of them excepted, and one of those properties have been up for rent for 5 months, so I was quite shocked they said no dogs too! Plus, we would be struggling with the extra deposit, we are already looking to put down between £600 to £700 as it is 
Thank you for your advice. If he doesn't make the assessment with these people, then I can but keep trying, but at the moment its not hopeful!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Seeing as though I've recently passed 6 rescues in rented accommodation I'm of the feeling the 'Little book of excuses' has come into force. 'I'm pregnant' 'It growled at the kid' 'I'm moving into rented accommodation'.  I couldn't care less if I'm seen as 'sarcastic' or 'unhelpful' but once again I'll express my views when I see another animal being passed on for being an inconvience. 

Good Luck Razor. Out of interest how do expect the police or prison service to keep you in contact with him? Have you researched the out come of dogs that don't pass their training? Might be worth doing so before you leap into that wonderful life for him. Or is that me being unhelpful and sarcastic again?


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

JSR said:


> Seeing as though I've recently passed 6 rescues in rented accommodation I'm of the feeling the 'Little book of excuses' has come into force. 'I'm pregnant' 'It growled at the kid' 'I'm moving into rented accommodation'.  I couldn't care less if I'm seen as 'sarcastic' or 'unhelpful' but once again I'll express my views when I see another animal being passed on for being an inconvience.
> 
> Good Luck Razor. Out of interest how do expect the police or prison service to keep you in contact with him? Have you researched the out come of dogs that don't pass their training? Might be worth doing so before you leap into that wonderful life for him. Or is that me being unhelpful and sarcastic again?


I don't think all the failed dog's go too loving home's, Some are pts


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Don't think this thread can progress any further, i think we are about to reach full circle. 
Thread Closed.


----------

